# Stolen bike :(



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

My rather expensive mountain bike has been stolen. It must have been an opportunistic criminal who saw the bike in the garage while I was cleaning the tt. I went back in the house for more water and they must have snatched it. Not really a TT forum issue, but feeling a little down about it. Glad I didn't leave the keys near the car, could have been far worse. It's not even a bad area, closed off little parking area that my garage backs on to. Oh we'll...


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

sorry to hear. it doesn't matter where you live there are always thieving barstewards about. Guess you didn't register your bike then? bikeregister.com is one the police use, you register your frame number with the site.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

That's shocking mate... :x Bloody tea leaf's ...?? Sorry to hear that. Hope you are covered on house insurance? 

Damien.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Luke,

sorry to hear :?

It doesn't really matter what gets stolen: it's always part of us and that's why it's upsetting!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Very sorry to hear that :x , hope you recover the bike .


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheers for the replies, I appreciate it. Getting stuff stolen really leaves you feeling pretty bad. It wasn't coded or registered sadly. I'm an idiot. The next one will be, I also found this http://www.integratedtrackers.com/GPSTrack - a replacement seat post with gps tracker inside. I am going to gps everything now. My car, my bag, my bike, my girlfriend. Hate thieves.

Any recommendations for car trackers? I am aware that the company 'tracker'... is it worth the quite high cost? I found thsee on Amazon, you can remotely cut off fuel to the engine. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tracker-Vehicle ... B003XDN58K


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the theft. Was someone watching you? Seems a daring raid given you were about. Good find on the GPS.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

We had aload of tools stolen early this year(about 2k worth) from a job we had been on for a long time(complete refurb and double extension) I suppose after a while we got complacent and started leaving our stuff on site overnight because it was a nice area. 
Someone was obviously weighing us up and struck one night 
Horrible thing to experience.


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

Horrible vile people about, they are utter scum.

Been here myself (stolen R32) don't let them get you down and just try and stay positive.

Karma will come around mate


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Too true, scum where ever you are. I think you may be right as well, people sizing up what you are doing. I am fairly regular as far as car cleaning goes. Saturday around 12, I go out for a clean and wax. I leave the garage open and go to and from the house. I think someone may have cottoned on to this and struck. I spoke to all the neighbors to see if they saw and also to work out of they were involved, but seeing as one of their cars had been broken in to, and the other was an elderly lady, I doubt it. Looking at home cctv unit (around £200) with 4 wireless cams to keep an eye on the garden/garage/my bit of the car park. I'm sure there are legal bits to consider with that, no spying on the neighbors, but keep an eye on my garage. Worried about the TT being targeted next.

Oh well, learn and move on.


----------



## Tyrer (Jul 4, 2013)

I think it was just a chancer mate, get the CCTV and point at car/garage and you won't get any problems.

More than likely young scally kid trying his luck


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I remember someone trying to break in - heard them splintering off the beading around the back door window. I crept down and came up to the door, bent down and waved at them cheerily through the window. They panicked and fell over themselves running away. Since then I've fitted all sorts of alarms and extra security and there's not been another incident. I don't believe the extra security did anything other than for my peace of mind however.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I agree peace of mind. But if I had a camera recording the area, I would have a face to hand to the police to get back my propertah!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes agreed, if you had CCTV installed a recording would be useful now but given that things like this are thankfully rare, the chances are it won't get used in anger in future. That is a good thing. It does give peace of mind though and does provide a deterrent value if cameras are visible etc.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

This is true, I am a big fan of peace of mind. Thanks for the support, it goes a long way


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lukeromeril said:


> Looking at home cctv unit (around £200) with 4 wireless cams to keep an eye on the garden/garage/my bit of the car park. I'm sure there are legal bits to consider with that, no spying on the neighbors, but keep an eye on my garage.


I had to learn the hard way, Luke, as people tried to break into my house some 11 years ago to steal the keys for the TT (police's best guess at the time). 
Since then I have CCTV covering the drive. All you need to do is put a sign up that your house has CCTV; the sign must be well visable - that's all.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sympathies mate,, i have had things stolen as well, one a specialized mtb !!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That's bloody awful!

Where abouts in Aylesbury are you? I'm in the same town and often leave my garage open when I'm in and out of the house - my neighbour leaves his open most of the time (with 4 chained up bikes in plain view!). (pm me if you like)


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

NaughTTy said:


> That's bloody awful!
> 
> Where abouts in Aylesbury are you? I'm in the same town and often leave my garage open when I'm in and out of the house - my neighbour leaves his open most of the time (with 4 chained up bikes in plain view!). (pm me if you like)


West towards the golf club. Guess I wont be leaving the garage open anymore!


----------



## jimairi (May 23, 2013)

Check with the police if you ever go to auctions the nummber of recovered bikes is huge they sell them in lots of 50 or more. the bottom line is it cost the thief nothing and he or she will treat it like that if not stolen to order or sell on. It may get recovered left lying at the thiefs arse, but the police have no way of knowing who it belongs to so it gets lodged as found property and sold off after the prescribed time limit.


----------



## lukeromeril (Nov 30, 2011)

Will keep an eye on the auctions, I also found the auction site they use online.

I actually went to look at we bikes after work, not having some scum bag stop me doing the things I enjoy. I take some smug satisfaction that I can wander out and buy a new bike without any issue, and they are obviously a loser with no prospects. I'll be sure to leave a few cigarette butts on the road outside the house for them.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Buckingham Bikes?

Got some good deals on 'dales and Giants at mo


----------

